# sulfur/sewer smell when quickly accelerating



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

:idhitit: 

i'm a little pissed that my '05 3.5SE max has begun to literally stink when i accelerate rapidly. if i am passing a slower motorist or trying to get off the line at a light quickly, i get a nasty sulfurous smell in my car. i doesn't matter if the AC or vent are on or if the windows are down, i still smell it. has anyone else smelt this??? i'm only a little over 30K miles. 
thanks

:woowoo: 

-Kris


----------



## habenero2002 (Dec 17, 2006)

Most gasoline contains a small amount of sulfur. The smell becomes more noticeable when a vehicle is running rich. The simple check would to be the air filter to see it it is dirty. The dealer can also check the fuel mix and determine if the is fact running rich and the cause. If everything is OK try switching brands of gas.


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

habenero2002 said:


> Most gasoline contains a small amount of sulfur. The smell becomes more noticeable when a vehicle is running rich. The simple check would to be the air filter to see it it is dirty. The dealer can also check the fuel mix and determine if the is fact running rich and the cause. If everything is OK try switching brands of gas.


that idea makes sense, but i just had my air filter changed about 600 miles ago and i always use chevron 91 octane fuel in the max. i'm thinking it is an exhaust issue, possibly the cat converter from what i have heard from others. anyone want to support this theory?? thanks hab...

:idhitit:


----------



## Cybberman (Dec 30, 2006)

Try replacing the hepa filter. I was getting a heavy urine smell on ocassion (pollen) changing the hepa filter cured it.


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

when the gas stations change from winter gas to summer gas some of it contains alot of sulfur. I would change gas stations to see if that takes care of the problem. I have seen it at our dealer and nothing was ever wrong with the vehicle


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Definitle could be the cat. They smell like rotten eggs when they getting ready to go.


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

yeah i think its the cat too. i switched from 91 octane to 87 for the last 3 or 4 fills and it still stinks. i'm thinkin its permanently damaged so i plan on takin it in to the dealer soon for an exhaust/emission check. thanks to all of you that offered help, i truly appreciate it. later

-Kris


----------



## platinumfossil420 (Feb 3, 2005)

i also have used different stations...but shouldn't chevron be ok? isn't it one of the better brands? i don't ever plan on using am/pm gas but from what i understand gas is gas. no matter where u get it, it is going to be the same thing.
where i think i went wrong is using exclusively high octane fuel when the engine and exhaust was designed for minumum grade gasoline.

does anyone else support this theory? i'm still under warranty so i plan on having everything checked out and all necessary repairs done soon.


----------

